# Study Scores



## tristanjove (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello,
does anyone know where I can buy good hardback study scores, mainly of classic operas by Mozart, Wagner etc.
I've found a nice scores published by Kalmus of New York, full size hardback, in the library, but looking at their website it seems they don't make study scores any more, only conductors scores, which are too expensive. 
I've also seen the Eulenberg minature scores- these are nice, but some of them are paperback, which is no good for me as they don't lie open, and I would prefer full size books.
So does anywhere publish such scores.
Thanks,
Tristan.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

tristanjove said:


> does anyone know where I can buy good hardback study scores


 "hardback" and "study" might be a contradiction in terms, anymore.


tristanjove said:


> I've found a nice scores published by Kalmus of New York, full size hardback, in the library, but looking at their website it seems they don't make study scores any more, only conductors scores, which are too expensive.


Oh, boy... are they *ever* expensive. The only podium score I own is the "Zampa" overture- it wasn't (at the time) cost-prohibitive. 
We might have to settle for the "least bad" option, which I think may be the "Dover scores" mentioned by *4/4 Player* back in the day. For instance, I just happen to have in my "commuter bag" the Dover score for "Tristan und Isolde" (well- it makes the coach trip go by VERY quickly...) and although it's soft-cover, it _is_ 9" x 12" and over 650 pages. Many of them can be found on the "South American River," as well as "SheetMusicPlus" (I think).

For those Americans in the Northeast Corridor, who might be interested in such things, a trip to Patelson Music in New York (easy to find- across the street from Carnegie Hall) is a worthwhile detour.

Best of luck.... CTP


----------

